# All in one Service



## Smuff89 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello Im starting up my own line of clothing. In the process I'm currently looking for a company that have a good grade of quality fashion shirts possibly 30-40 count threading, which is also light weight slim kind of fit. Also the same company that provide services like Variant Art. Which is embroidering,screenprint,retail ready,Embellishments,also who do labels on the shirt. I've tried to contact Variant Art but no contact can be made via email nor can I find a phone number. If you have used Variant Art services please give me details on their services and would you recommend them and there ballpark range. Also if you know of any other companies that provide same service please let me know. You can private message me.


----------

